# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  Meilleures blagues de boulot ?

## S4F__

Je cre ce topic afin que chacun puisse raconter la meilleure blague qu'il est fait  un collgue, en rapport avec l'informatique ou pas. Que ce soit du connu ou pas, n'hsitez pas  vous exprimer... cela peut toujours donner des ides pour rigoler ^^

----------


## S4F__

Pour ma part, voici la mienne (bien qu'elle soit connu  mon avis).

Pendant la pause d'un collgue, je suis all sur son ordinateur. Sous son bureau, j'ai fait un simple Imprim-cran. Ensuite sur paint, j'ai enregistr un .jpg de mon imprim-cran. Je l'ai ensuite dfini en tant qu'arrire plan. Pour finir, j'ai terminer le processus explorer.exe dans le gestionnaire des taches. 

Une fois mon collgue de retour, il veux faire une action sous son bureau (cliquez sur un icone) et l plus rien ne fonctionne : normal car ce qu'il croit voir c'est son bureau (arriere-plan et icone) alors qu'en vrai c'est une simple image. Idem pour Dmarrer... il ne peut pas cliquer dessus vu que c'est l'image aussi... 

Enfin voila, c'est tout bte mais on y pense pas tout de suite que le problme vient de la.. Mon collgue a pass 5min dessus et il a reboot aprs ^^.. 

Pour rsoudre : soit reboot , ou relancer explorer.exe .. et ne pas oublier de changer l'arriere plan aussi ^^

----------


## ronan99999

Un bout de scotch sous la souris pour cacher la lentille (pour les souris optique).

Tu lui changes son fond d'cran par une copie d'cran de son cran.(oups redit)

etc...

----------


## magicbisous-nours

sur certains XP : Ctrl + Alt + flche bas  sur le bureau
a retourne l'cran....
la personne a beau rebooter le bureau est toujours  l'envers...
pour le remettre droit : Ctrl + Alt + flche haut

----------


## Maxoo

Voila ce qui arrive quand on ne verrouille pas sa session  chaque fois qu'on quitte son poste. Mme pour allez prendre un verre d'eau  :;):

----------


## ghost emperor

Un petit shift+Alt (changer la langue du clavier) est simpa aussi pour que notre collgue se mettre  crire avec un clavier qwerty... Surtout ceux qui ne connaissent pas l'astuce... 

Et le reboot ne change rien  ::aie:: 

Sinon pour le scotch sous la souris et le bureau-image, c'est assez marrant  tester... Mais le problme avec la souris c'est qu'un des premiers rflexes de l'utilisateur et de regarder dessous donc a dure pas...

----------


## Barsy

C'tait en prpa o on avait pourri un PC de la salle de TP de physique. 

On avait invers les raccourcis du bureau (tu changes le lien de chaque raccourci par un autre), on avait dessin une "bite" sous paint qu'on avait plac en fond d'cran (trs typique des prpas a) et je pense que l'on a fait d'autres misres  la machine dont je n'ai plus le souvenir.

Ce que nous ignorions, c'est que le prof de physique allait tre inspect dans l'heure suivante.  ::aie::  
Enfin, il n'y a pas eu de soucis, il s'en est quand mme bien sortit, il tait trs bon prof. Il nous en a parl par la suite en plaisantant mais en nous demandant de faire attention (il savait apprcier notre humour potache...voire trs gamin parfois, je crois qu'en prpa les profs sont rsigns  ::lol:: ).

----------


## Invit

> On avait invers les raccourcis du bureau (tu changes le lien de chaque raccourci par un autre), on avait dessin une "bite" sous paint qu'on avait plac en fond d'cran (trs typique des prpas a) et je pense que l'on a fait d'autres misres  la machine dont je n'ai plus le souvenir.


La bite sur le rtroprojecteur au marqueur aussi. Ils avaient d faire a au marqueur et directement sur le verre, du coup il a fallu y aller au dtachant. Et mme une fois le marqueur parti, il restait toujours une trace.

Sinon au boulot, crire des fichiers source de 30 000 lignes, avec des fonctions de plus de 5 000 lignes, sans commentaires et des variables non prfixes.
Ah, on me fait signe dans l'oreillette que ce n'est pas une blague mais des mthodes de travail de goret.  ::aie::

----------


## Mdinoc

Le coup du screenshot de bureau, a a dj t fait...

----------


## Invit

Plus pervers celui-l, seul le dossier n'est pas cliquable.

----------


## Barsy

Excellent le coup du dossier unique non supprimable, c'est vachement plus subtil que de faire a avec tout le bureau  ::D:

----------


## Lyche

Dans le genre blague  2 balle, je me rappel l'anne ou je suis rentr en BTS, y'avait un groupe de tar en 2me anne, et un jour, sans comprendre pourquoi, on a entendu pendant 30minutes des rires.. On est all voir, et ils nous ont expliqu qu'il avaient fait croire  notre prof d'algo, qu'il avaient trouv un code en Turbo Pascal (pour vous dire ^^) pour rendre un cran CRT Tactile. Et ils ont fait croire au prof avec dmo  l'appui (genre quand le prof passais son doigt un lve bougeait la souris et quand il appuyait il faisait excuter l'icne) le prof les  cru et leur  demand l'algo, c'est  ce moment l que a a rigol. Remarque, il y a de quoi !

----------


## BainE

Bonjour,

En C++, faire une surcharge d operateur comme [], ou -> et apprecier.

En MFC, intercepter l event WM_SHUTDOWN (arret du PC) et voir le comportement du mec (en gros au bout de combien de temps il debranche le PC)

----------


## Vespasien

Ai chang un 'l' (L minuscule) en 'I' (i majuscule) dans le nom d'un collgue sur son login. Il a pass 5 mn a chercher comment reouvrir sa session et perdu ainsi 5 mn de temps de travail car non-badg. Comme je l'aimais bien, j'ai t corriger le truc.  ::mouarf::

----------


## D[r]eadLock

Pour les souris USB, un peu de scotch sur les connecteurs, c'est plus difficile a trouver que sous la souris  ::wink::

----------


## Linkin

Changer la page de dmarrage du navigateur, vers de prfrence, un site qui diffuse une musique forte, avec des images auxquelles les moins de 18 ans n'ont normalement pas accs. On en avait trouv un en 4 lettres trs simple  retenir  :;): .

----------


## loka

coup classique du printscreen en fond d'ecran + + rangement de tous les fichiers/dossiers sur le bureau dans un seul dossier pas sur le bureau (ainsi, une fois le fond d'cran vir, il a plus rien  ::aie:: ) + changement langue clavier + changement bouton souris + ...

Gnralement on fait la totale quand quelqu'un oubli de vrouiller son poste  ::aie::

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Modification des paramtres de l'cran :
- Mise  0 des couches R,G,B --> L'cran devient tout noir.
- Passage du menu de rglage de l'cran en japonais pour qu'il galre une fois qu'il a compris (si il comprend).

----------


## ghost emperor

Pendant un cours d'algo la prof avait utilis le PC d'un lve avec une souris sans fil...

La prof est sorti deux minutes, un autre a branch aussi son rcepteur souris...

Je vous laisse imagin la prof quand elle fait son cours au tableau avec vidoprojecteur et que l'cran scroll tout seul...

----------


## Maxoo

> Je vous laisse imagin la prof quand elle fait son cours au tableau avec vidoprojecteur et que l'cran scroll tout seul...


Et quand elle a pig, il s'est pass quoi ?

----------


## ghost emperor

> Et quand elle a pig, il s'est pass quoi ?


Elle a jamais compris ce qui ce passait...

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Pour ceux qui suivent aussi la discussion sur les citations des informaticiens c'est la mme prof qui avait dit que le C est archaque ^^
6 en cours 6 qui pleurent de rire le coup de la souris sans fil ^^

----------


## gmotw

Nous, on tait plutt adepte du while(1) fork();  ::):

----------


## millie

> Nous, on tait plutt adepte du while(1) fork();


Surtout via un rsh sur les stations des voisins...
Aprs le problme avec les terminaux X, c'est que a faisait planter plusieurs salles...

----------


## Elrilmathiel

> Surtout via un rsh sur les stations des voisins...
> Aprs le problme avec les terminaux X, c'est que a faisait planter plusieurs salles...


Encore mieux si on peut compiler et xcuter sur le serveur comme a mon IUT  ::aie:: 
Et parfois ca rcidive pendant 3h

----------


## MrDuChnok

Sinon y'a ce genre de truc aussi qui est assez sympa : 

http://www.iambetterthanu.com/2007/1...ter-tourettes/
 ::mouarf::

----------


## Pouic

```

```

enjoy  ::): 

(sans oublier de nettoyer l'historique ^^)

----------


## Mdinoc

> echo "alias alias=''" >> .bashrc


Et bash accepte un truc comme a??  :8O:

----------


## Pouic

> Et bash accepte un truc comme a??


ben oui  ::):

----------


## gcvoiron

Ce qui peut tre sympa, c'est de modifier le fichier "/etc/hosts" sous Linux (je ne connais pas la correspondance sous Windows) pour par exemple faire pointer google.fr sur Yahoo, yahoo.fr sur Google... enfin, ya pleins de possibilits !
 :8-):

----------


## Skyounet

Bon bah comme tout le monde le coup du print screen.

Sinon on a aussi modification de la rsolution de l'cran (la plus petite) + thme Windows horrible (le truc genre violet flashy) + modification des polices & tailles pour que ce soit crit norme, changement de l'adresse de dmarrage du navigateur + modification du fichier hosts (sous Windows il se trouve dans system32/drivers) sans oublier d'ajouter un paquet de retour  la ligne pour que ce soit pas visible du premier coup d'oeil.

Un truc pas mal sur les Windows XP Pro quand ils sont vrouills : rajouter un espace derrire le login (qui est entr dj rempli normalement).
Le type  beau entrer son mdp correctement a ne fonctionnera pas  ::):

----------


## S4F__

> Un truc pas mal sur les Windows XP Pro quand ils sont vrouills : rajouter un espace derrire le login (qui est entr dj rempli normalement).
> Le type  beau entrer son mdp correctement a ne fonctionnera pas



lol, bien trouv celle la.. Ca marche du tonnerre ^^ ...

----------


## Pouic

> Ce qui peut tre sympa, c'est de modifier le fichier "/etc/hosts" sous Linux (je ne connais pas la correspondance sous Windows) pour par exemple faire pointer google.fr sur Yahoo, yahoo.fr sur Google... enfin, ya pleins de possibilits !


Euh, ouais, mais bon, les blagues o il faut tre root pour que a marche, bof bof.

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> Ce qui peut tre sympa, c'est de modifier le fichier "/etc/hosts" sous Linux (je ne connais pas la correspondance sous Windows) pour par exemple faire pointer google.fr sur Yahoo, yahoo.fr sur Google... enfin, ya pleins de possibilits !


c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\

----------


## Invit

J'ai le souvenir d'un open space o on se faisait des blagues en se balanant des bouteilles d'eau (fermes, tout de mme) et des boulettes de papiers aussi.
Qu'est ce qu'on rigolait !
Mais le boulot tait sans intrt.
J'avais aussi modifi le son dclench  la rception d'un message Outlook par un truc bien malin, genre soupir porno, je ne me souviens plus prcisment...

----------


## Jidefix

Alors  mon boulot:
- mettre de l'eau sur les fauteuils
- mettre du feutre sur les combins des tlphones (bon a a peut etre plus mchant)
- quand l'ordi est pas verrouill nous on envoie un mail depuis le poste en invitant quelques quipes (~20 personnes)  un petit dej ou alors on annonce un pot de dpart

----------


## millie

@Jidefix : C'est o que tu bosses pour savoir o je dois pas aller ?  ::aie:: 

Foutre de l'eau sur un fauteuil, a me parait un peu compltement nase (d'ailleurs les 3 m'ont l'air un peu nase). Si t'as une runion avec un client aprs, c'est trop la fte...

----------


## Maxoo

> @Jidefix : C'est o que tu bosses pour savoir o je dois pas aller ? 
> 
> Foutre de l'eau sur un fauteuil, a me parait un peu compltement nase (d'ailleurs les 3 m'ont l'air un peu nase). Si t'as une runion avec un client aprs, c'est trop la fte...


D'autant plus que c'est mmes pas des blagues d'informaticiens ( part les mails qui ont dj t cit)

C'est nul  ::evilred::

----------


## Jidefix

Oui enfin on a du faire a une ou deux fois, il suffit de s'assurer que a sera pas trop grave pour la personne concerne
Excusez moi de pas avoir mis des trucs de geeks il me semble pas que c'tait dans le titre

----------


## Maxoo

> Oui enfin on a du faire a une ou deux fois, il suffit de s'assurer que a sera pas trop grave pour la personne concerne
> Excusez moi de pas avoir mis des trucs de geeks il me semble pas que c'tait dans le titre


Oui c'est sur, ce n'est pas dans le titre, mais on est quand mme un forum de dveloppeur.

Et sinon pour en revenir au verre d'eau sur un sige ... a fait trs puril quand mme ... Et puis ds que l'on s'attaque  quelque chose de physique, c'est pas vraiment drle. Enfin c'est mon avis  :;):

----------


## guidav

Envoyer un mail "viens me voir dans mon bureau" de la part du big boss avec fakemail (c'est traduit comme un mail officiel par Exchange) le jour des annonces de promotions.

----------


## Alvaten

Classique mais qui marche bien:

Faire "sauter" quelques touches du clavier et les mlanger (  ne pas faire sur un portable   ::aie:: )

----------


## Maxoo

> ( ne pas faire sur un portable  )


Pourquoi ?

P.S : d'un autre cot quand on connait les touches, a se voit tout de suite  ::):

----------


## Alvaten

> Pourquoi ?


Car c'est difficile  remettre en place aprs. Sur certain si on s'y prend mal ca dtruit le clavier.




> P.S : d'un autre cot quand on connait les touches, a se voit tout de suite


C'est pour a que faut le faire  celui qui regardre toujours sont clavier  ::mrgreen::  d'experience ca marche assez bien.

----------


## TrYde

> Pourquoi ?
> 
> P.S : d'un autre cot quand on connait les touches, a se voit tout de suite


Pas sr, j'ai invers C et V  (pourtant assez utilises, il y avait mme crit copier et coller sur les touches) sur le PC d'un collgue et il a paniqu pour taper son login qui contenait un C, il a faillit bloquer son compte.

Dans les bonnes crasses qu'on faisait  ceux qui oubliaient de verrouiller leur session, on mettait un thme rose, l'cran  l'envers quand c'tait possible et surtout un fond d'cran qui tait un gif de Brice de Nice "cass" en mosaque.

A l'poque du DOS, j'avais dvelopp un prog en pascal qui reprenait l'invite de commande mais en renvoyant systmatiquement "commande non trouve", ou "fichier introuvable" sur un dir etc. C'tait bien marrant  mettre dans un autoexec.bat. J'interceptais le CTRL+C / CTRL+X videmment  :;):

----------


## Cpt Anderson

Je raconte mais c'est pas de trs bon gout  ::aie:: Bon d'un autre cot j'avais 14 ou 15 ans. Faut bien dconner un peu.

Bref, on attendait toujours la prof d'anglais devant une salle. Cette prof tait trs  cheval sur la propret et trs fier. On lui a mis un gros glaviot norme sur la poigne de porte  ::yaisse2:: Un truc bien vert. videmment quand elle  ouvert la salle... ::mouarf:: 

ouais voil quoi !

----------


## Jidefix

Et aprs on me critique  ::P:

----------


## ryan

Yop!

Dans mon ancienne boite, on pouvait faire un "follow me" de son tlphone quand on quittait son bureau pour un autre. Un soir, j'ai fait des "follow me" sur tous les tlphones de la boite, plus personne n'arrivait sur le poste qu'il dsirait atteindre. Un joli boxon  ::mouarf::

----------


## bourvil

> Yop!
> 
> Dans mon ancienne boite, ...


Tu t'es fais virer a cause de ca?  ::aie::

----------


## ryan

Yop!




> Tu t'es fais virer a cause de ca?


Quand on est patron, on en vire pas le seul informaticien de la boite, surtout quand on le sous-paye  ::roll::  

Suis parti le jour o j'ai commenc  m'emmerder. Depuis lors, je suis free-lance, il est 1 h 25 du mat et je termine ma journe: je ne m'emmerde plus  ::lol::

----------


## |PaRa-BoL

Pour les linuxiens :

Un petit malloc.c


```

```

Avec un "export LD_PRELOAD=./malloc.so" au dmarrage.  ::aie::

----------


## LooserBoy

Un collgue m'a fait une blague alors que j'avais oubli de verrouiller ma session le temps de poser une question  un collgue  deux postes du mien.

Il a install un petit soft fait maison en tche de fond qui floute l'cran  des intervalles alatoires et pour des dures variables de quelques secondes  quelques minutes.

Etant porteur de lunettes, j'ai eu de grands moments d'inquitude...  ::aie:: 

Mais j'avoue que l'ide tait sympa.  :;):

----------


## Maxoo

> Un collgue m'a fait une blague alors que j'avais oubli de verrouiller ma session le temps de poser une question  un collgue  deux postes du mien.
> 
> Il a install un petit soft fait maison en tche de fond qui floute l'cran  des intervalles alatoires et pour des dures variables de quelques secondes  quelques minutes.
> 
> Etant porteur de lunettes, j'ai eu de grands moments d'inquitude... 
> 
> Mais j'avoue que l'ide tait sympa.


Faut mettre  disposition ce logiciel ... je pourrai m'amuser au boulot  :;):

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Faut mettre  disposition ce logiciel ... je pourrai m'amuser au boulot


+1000 ::mouarf::

----------


## loka

+ 1024  ::aie::

----------


## Rakken

Sympa le shift+alt, quand j'ai lu le message post quelque page plus tt, j'ai test un peu machinalement, mais j'ai pas remis. Et au moment d'crire ce poste ben... qwerty power ^^
 ::aie:: 

Sinon, grand classique, si la session d'un gars n'est pas ferme, envoyer un mail en son nom qui dit "Demain je ramene les croissants !". 
C'est pas bien mchant, et ca apprend vite  ne pas oublier de fermer la session ^_^  
Et puis c'est bon les croissants et autres ptits pains  ::king:: 

Un peu plus vil,  l'cole, il y avait une commande genre xkill qui fait que le clic de souris suivant lance un kill -9 sur l'appli qui a t cliqu (genre un term, un emacs, ou toute autre joyeuset). Coupler ca avec un ptit script qui relance le xkill aussitot qu'un clic est fait, et le temps que le gars comprenne il a plus une seule fenetre ^_^

----------


## Barsy

Lue sur viedemerde.fr




> Aujourd'hui, j'ai voulu faire une blague  mon boss en supprimant les fichiers du serveur. Je pensais pouvoir annuler la manipulation. J'ai explos de rire en voyant sa tte quand il a dcouvert le serveur vide, mais beaucoup moins quand il m'a vir parce que le ctrl+z ne marchait pas. VDM


Il y a des ttes  claques je vous jure !!  ::aie::

----------


## BugFactory

Je ne l'ai pas fait mais je viens juste d'y penser : mettre eicar.com (le faux virus de test) dans system32.

----------

